# Otis & Ella Playtime Pictures as requested.....



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Inside Pics.....


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Outside pics....

























Garage Pics.....


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh...and in case you missed Ellas announcement and are totally lost....
http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/34727-otis-has-new-little.html


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

cute,cute,CUUUTE! Congrats!
Your little girl looks pleased with having a puppy to HOLD 
I love the one of them laying side by side, too cute.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice pics Sugah!!! I love the last one... now I am really really jealous... I-WANT-A-PUPPY!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Way to cute. I can't even pick a favorite - too many to choose from.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

OMg!!!!! That last pic is just awesome Chrissy!! It looks like both your kids are in love with their new baby sister! Is she good with Abby picking her up and doing what she wants to her? The pic of her sleeping melts my heart.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Adorable!!!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, those are just too cute  Did they just lay down like that for the last one? You couldn't have posed it any better!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh my GOODNESS. That's it. I'm moving in with you. There is no way that trio (Otis, Ella, and Abby) could possibly be any cuter.

Expect me in a day or two. I'll just sit on the couch all day and enjoy the cuteness surrounding me.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Roscosmom said:


> cute,cute,CUUUTE! Congrats!
> Your little girl looks pleased with having a puppy to HOLD
> I love the one of them laying side by side, too cute.


haha- She has said for a long time that she wishes she could still hold Otis....won't be long and she'll be wishing she could hold Ella again


Mudra said:


> Nice pics Sugah!!! I love the last one... now I am really really jealous... I-WANT-A-PUPPY!!!!!!!


GO. GET. ONE. 


MyCharlie said:


> OMg!!!!! That last pic is just awesome Chrissy!! It looks like both your kids are in love with their new baby sister! Is she good with Abby picking her up and doing what she wants to her? The pic of her sleeping melts my heart.


She LOOOOOVES Abby- always has to be right by her and loves being carried around be her



MegaMuttMom said:


> Wow, those are just too cute Did they just lay down like that for the last one? You couldn't have posed it any better!


That was the first pic of them laying together like that....it took Ella a few days, but she kept getting closer each time she laid by him....he loves having her there contrary to what that look on his sad face might say lol


FriendsOfZoe said:


> Oh my GOODNESS. That's it. I'm moving in with you. There is no way that trio (Otis, Ella, and Abby) could possibly be any cuter.
> 
> Expect me in a day or two. I'll just sit on the couch all day and enjoy the cuteness surrounding me.


Are you on your way yet?


----------



## mle (Dec 29, 2007)

Omg, that last picture KILLS me. I saw your other post & she is just too cute, but her and Otis together is just about the most adorable thing I've ever seen


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

oh my goodness. CUTENESS OVERLOAD. Otis looks like he's being so great with her. What a courageous little puppy. you are soooo lucky!!!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't stop looking at these pictures. I should be working!. Ella must be thinking - I'm so lucky to have a BIG brother who can kick any doggy's butt if they try to hurt me!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


>


 Look at that!! Ella looking out of the corner of her eyes at Otis. Lol It really was meant to be! Otis looks so happy to have a play buddy. Keep us updated and feel free to post more pictures. Lol


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Sugar Daddy said:


>


Congrats SDO!!!!!!!!!
That is one extremly cute puppy!!

This pic is awesome and shows how nice a dog Otis is,what breed is Ella?
I thought Lab but the tail tells me different.

Abbey looks over the moon,real happy for you all.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

well i was wondering where you have been lately.

i totally missed the ella thread!! is the big boy getting along without jealousy? you must be so happy with a new pup around. like starting all over again!!

best of luck............jcd


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! The last two pictures have to be the cutest pictures I've ever seen!!  

It should be illegal to have that much cuteness in one household. You may have to send one of them to me just to even it up a little bit.  

Congratulations on the new puppy! I know Abby has to be ecstatic.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Ugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No words!

Overloaded by cuteness!!!

:d


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Look at that!! Ella looking out of the corner of her eyes at Otis. Lol It really was meant to be! Otis looks so happy to have a play buddy. Keep us updated and feel free to post more pictures. Lol


This was the first time she laid by him-she wasn't quite sure I don't think haha--minutes later they were both sleeping 



Mr Pooch said:


> Congrats SDO!!!!!!!!!
> That is one extremly cute puppy!!
> 
> This pic is awesome and shows how nice a dog Otis is,what breed is Ella?
> ...


Thanks Dom-The vet thinks she is a golden Retriever mix- but who knows- maybe when she's a little bigger we'll be able to tell


jcd said:


> well i was wondering where you have been lately.
> 
> i totally missed the ella thread!! is the big boy getting along without jealousy? you must be so happy with a new pup around. like starting all over again!!
> 
> best of luck............jcd


He is not Jealous AT ALL-he loves this little girl-and of course we are giving him just as much attention as before



Mdawn said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!! The last two pictures have to be the cutest pictures I've ever seen!!
> 
> It should be illegal to have that much cuteness in one household. You may have to send one of them to me just to even it up a little bit.
> 
> Congratulations on the new puppy! I know Abby has to be ecstatic.


Nope- sorry- she ain't leavin'


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Shes awsome SDO!!!

Maybe some Spitz in there coz of the tail,she looks heavy bodied so i think she'll be a big one too!

Obviously not as big as her enormous brother.LOL


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

SDO, those pictures are just too freakin cute!!!!   

Otis doing the puppy play bow made me laugh.... out loud even... 

It's wonderful how they're getting along so well. 

And of course, Abby now has 2 dogs to hug and squeeze!! 

More pictures please.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh My, Otis in the play bow made me laugh so hard too. I love it.
the last one is cute too... they all are. You are a lucky girl. Then again, maybe CRAZY is a better word for it. We will know in a few weeks. LOL


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG 

I agree, there is just way too much cuteness going on in your house. I think mine are cute (especially Butch) but Otis and Ella...I'm glad they all get along. Keep the pictures comin!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations SDO on the new edition. She is a real cutie and she is tiny next to Otis! If I had to guess on her breed right now I would say she may have Kuvasz in her.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks again everyone- glad you are enjoying all of my cuteness  I can't wait to see what the next few months brings 


sillylilykitty said:


> Congratulations SDO on the new edition. She is a real cutie and she is tiny next to Otis! If I had to guess on her breed right now I would say she may have Kuvasz in her.


Hmmm...that is an interesting guess....I can see it...but I really don't think she'll be that big...It's her tail that curls up over her back that gets me....


----------

